# Python Hunter



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Calling Bob Wright. Remember our talk about the Python Hunter? I thought you had something in your coffee. Well you was right and I stand corrected and I apologize. I had never heard of such a gun before but here's one.:smt023


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Nice find Baldy!
Have you shot her yet?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh it's not mine Mr.Mystro. I wish it was but I got the picture off of another web site for Bob to see. Me and him locked horns in a good way about a year ago over this model. I had never heard of it and disagreed with Bob about it. But as the picture shows he was right and I was wrong. The man knows his revolvers. The gun in the picture was picked up for $1,000 and he could get $3,000 + out of it if he wanted to sell it I would say.


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Heh-heh, I see now that your post had blue text(which I didn't see at first). :roll: 
And, you're quite right about ol' Bob. I don't think I would challenge him about wheel guns! 
He seems to really know his stuff!:smt1099

But it's still a nice lookin' rig!


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Excuse me. 

What is the significance of blue text?


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

I was wondering that myself. All I know is that blue text on a grey backround is extremely hard for these old eyes to see.:smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just to grab his attention is all. No big deal.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Baldy,

You are a work of art!

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Bob. That work of art has a hard head:smt075. I havn't found out what year they were made but there was right at 5,000 copies made:smt023.

Cheers Baldy.:mrgreen:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Baldy said:


> ... I havn't found out what year they were made but there was right at 5,000 copies made


From the BB of gun values:


> PYTHON HUNTER
> - .357 Mag. cal., 8 in. barrel, includes Leupold 2X scope, Halliburton aluminum case and accessories. Mfg. 1981 only.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks a million for the info Mr.James NM. 1981 guns had to take a back seat to family life for me. Maybe that's how they got buy me. Oh well we know now.
Best,Baldy.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*More on the Python Hunter....*

About that time, 1981, I was working with a young man just getting interested in handguns. He was mighty taken with the Python Hunter, but could not afford the price. I had known his family from many years back, having attended the same church for awhile.

About that time, this young man's father died, and, as part of the estate, Steve inherited a Luger, a WW II souvenier. He asked me how to load and fire it, then bought two boxes of cartridges and took it to the range. Well, he had bought two boxes of 9mm Luger, and as it turned out, his Luger was the 7.65mm Luger. We finally got to the range and tried it out. He decided to swap that Luger for a Python.

The Luger fell far short of the asking price of the Python Hunter package, so he bought the gun only. Then he slowly customized the gun, adding a scope as near like the original Hunter as possible.

He always called his outfit the "Python Hunted"

Bob Wright


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I was just thinking.

The Python Hunter just might be the ultimate handgun to piss off the liberals.

First, it's very intimidating and evil looking.
Second, it's used for "hunting".
And last, the case is made by Halliburton!

Are you sure that thing is even legal?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

James NM said:


> I was just thinking.
> 
> The Python Hunter just might be the ultimate handgun to piss off the liberals.
> 
> ...


:anim_lol::anim_lol:That's a good one Mr.James.:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

James NM said:


> I was just thinking.
> 
> The Python Hunter just might be the ultimate handgun to piss off the liberals.
> 
> Are you sure that thing is even legal?


It probably isn't in Mass and California.


----------

